

Ask HN: Jargon for "pure hourly rate" - shubber

I do a lot of development consulting on a contract basis.  I have a basic rate that assumes that the initial contract negotiation process is out of pocket and that the client is free to take or leave my services at any time.  I much prefer to offer a retainer: a minimum number of hours per month for some agreed period, and will reduce my rate to reflect that preference.<p>I feel like there's got to be a snazzy way to sum that up to some of my potential clients, and is at least a handle for future discussion with the rest.<p>So far, the best I've been able to come up with is "a la carte" rate, but that doesn't seem to hit the mark, exactly.<p>Do you know a common term for this "highest risk" hourly rate?
======
YuriNiyazov
"basic" and "discounted", as in:

"My basic hourly rate is $100/hr. Or, you can pay me a $400/month retainer,
and then pay a discounted rate of $80/hr"

